
Ask HN: Facebook.com inserts strange link when loaded over Verizon LTE - chatmasta
Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;agE5q<p>When I load Facebook mobile over Verizon LTE connection, I see this link in the footer to &quot;VZWToday Home&quot; which links to a seemingly unused domain in German language.<p>Has anybody seen this? Curious how the link is appearing there. Is Facebook inserting it for all Verizon users, or is Verizon somehow modifying the content of the page?
======
chatmasta
Clickable screenshot link:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/agE5q](https://imgur.com/gallery/agE5q)

------
mrpound
It's likely Verizon using Javascript-based content injection to append that
link to the footer. ISPs do this sort of thing all the time.

~~~
chatmasta
This page is https.

~~~
mrpound
So what? You don't think an ISP can intercept and break SSL? Transparent
proxying is a thing.

~~~
r1ch
Unless they installed a MITM certificate on his device, I certainly hope not.

~~~
mrpound
True. Looks like it's FB adding the link.

------
m3liot
I have it as well.. and it is linking to a website from my mobile operator

~~~
chatmasta
So there you go... must be Facebook inserting it. But why? Maybe related to
their "mobile basics" package?

~~~
mrpound
Just checked on a VZW device (normal data plan) in the US and saw the footer
on m.facebook.com and it indeed hits a domain like "lm.facebook.com" before
redirecting to the Verizon page, which was in German.

I think the message is just something about the domain being inactive. It must
be some old marketing WAP page that's no longer in use.

